# Brush Recommendations



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Could anyone here throw me some advice on brushes/combs for Obie's hair? We have a cheap brush, but I think we can do better. Something really high quality is what we're looking for. Even if it's various brushes/combs for various stages.
Thanks in advance,
MULLY


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Love my Chris Christensen brushes! I have the oval 27mm, and the small (by not round) slicker. Being new to poodles this is all I've used so can't compare to other brands. I had read several reviews and threads here about brushes before we got our pup and so many people said they'd started with a different/cheaper brush then switched to CC so I decided I'd just start there. LOL They are spendy but those who had them commented that they last for years so I figured it would amortize out. Beside, Opie deserves the best!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Without a doubt this one, the only brush I use. It was recommended by Javelin's breeders (who are awesomely good groomers).

https://www.amazon.com/All-Systems-...4838816&sr=1-2&keywords=all+systems+pin+brush


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have both brushes that the last two posts mention. I think CC brushes are the highest quality but I highly recommend a good Slicker brush, pin brush and a long comb. I recommend extra long teeth for all of them. Brushes are excellent in making your life a lot easier because I used to have those cheap petsmart brushes but nothing beats frequent brushing to prevent future problems.

ETA: I also have noticed there are more than one coat type for poodles. This was something I didn't know about poodles before. I thought all of their hair are the same but in reality, some have coarser hair while others finer and wavy. it seems like most poodles start out with finer soft puppy hair and some get a lot coarser as their adult coat comes in. I am not particularly skilled in this department since I have a poodle mix but I've talked a groomer who shows her standard poodle and keeps her dog in a continental cut. She said not all poodles have enough of a coarse hair to maintain a show clip.


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Lori G said:


> Love my Chris Christensen brushes! I have the oval 27mm, and the small (by not round) slicker. Being new to poodles this is all I've used so can't compare to other brands. I had read several reviews and threads here about brushes before we got our pup and so many people said they'd started with a different/cheaper brush then switched to CC so I decided I'd just start there. LOL They are spendy but those who had them commented that they last for years so I figured it would amortize out. Beside, Opie deserves the best!


Thanks so much, I'll look into these. You're absolutely correct, Opie deserves the best.
MULLY


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> Without a doubt this one, the only brush I use. It was recommended by Javelin's breeders (who are awesomely good groomers).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/All-Systems-...4838816&sr=1-2&keywords=all+systems+pin+brush


I shall look into this as well. Thanks so much!!
MULLY


----------



## mullyman (Oct 15, 2015)

snow0160 said:


> I have both brushes that the last two posts mention. I think CC brushes are the highest quality but I highly recommend a good Slicker brush, pin brush and a long comb. I recommend extra long teeth for all of them. Brushes are excellent in making your life a lot easier because I used to have those cheap petsmart brushes but nothing beats frequent brushing to prevent future problems.
> 
> ETA: I also have noticed there are more than one coat type for poodles. This was something I didn't know about poodles before. I thought all of their hair are the same but in reality, some have coarser hair while others finer and wavy. it seems like most poodles start out with finer soft puppy hair and some get a lot coarser as their adult coat comes in. I am not particularly skilled in this department since I have a poodle mix but I've talked a groomer who shows her standard poodle and keeps her dog in a continental cut. She said not all poodles have enough of a coarse hair to maintain a show clip.



Opie is a year and 7 months now. His hair is still really soft. I don't think he'll ever have that type of show hair. Which is fine, but, I feel like the brush we have does more damage than good. It's just a cheapo we grabbed at the pet shop.
MULLY


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

mullyman said:


> Opie is a year and 7 months now. His hair is still really soft. I don't think he'll ever have that type of show hair. Which is fine, but, I feel like the brush we have does more damage than good. It's just a cheapo we grabbed at the pet shop.
> MULLY


If that is the case, I would recommend Chris Christensen Slicker Brush called the Big K. Or any high quality slicker brush with long pins. I find the cheap slicker brush die relatively quickly and it does not go deep enough into the hairline. I use the pin brush on my coarser hair little dude. The comb is really great for just about everything.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Also have the CC Big K slicker brush after I read Snow's recommendation of it - well worth the price.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I actually called CC's headquarters in Texas today. I think he was there when I called! Crazy! The reason I called was to figure out how to get rid of the pink dye for my dog. I wanted to see if I could use a shampoo I already have called White on White to remove the pink. They were really friendly and gave great recommendations about using a human product but it didn't work and Lucky is still pink.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly has a soft coat too. I have a medium size Bass pin brush(oval), and also the small CC pocket pin brush, and I recently got a #1 All Systems medium size slicker brush.(was using Oscar Frank Universal slicker but I didn't like it's size) I also have a few generic metal combs with both fine and wide teeth. I found the regular size brushes to be too big to use comfortably, so I now always order pin brushes in the med or small size.



P.S. SNOW0160........Darn! I was hoping you would report the color came out easily! That is why I won't use color even though I want to!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

For the soft coated poodles, I like the Activet duo slicker that is green/gold. I recently switched to the purple/silver because Wilson's coat has gotten so thick and coarse. Sailor, with his soft coat, much prefers the old green/ gold. I can't afford to buy another new green/gold too, so Sailor is just going to have to make do with the old one. And yes, there is a significant difference in the firmness of the purple/silver over the green/gold. You would only need the small single size(4.5cm) for Opie which would be somewhat less expensive than the double(9cm). The Activet is the slicker that I have finally settled on after 19 years of grooming my own Standards. The only thing I don't like about it is the price.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Molly has a soft coat too. I have a medium size Bass pin brush(oval), and also the small CC pocket pin brush, and I recently got a #1 All Systems medium size slicker brush.(was using Oscar Frank Universal slicker but I didn't like it's size) I also have a few generic metal combs with both fine and wide teeth. I found the regular size brushes to be too big to use comfortably, so I now always order pin brushes in the med or small size.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. SNOW0160........Darn! I was hoping you would report the color came out easily! That is why I won't use color even though I want to!


I took him to the park yesterday...the before and after photo. Here is the difference after using a lot of clarifying shampoo. It is now a soft pink. It was most evident on his head. It is now a softer Patel pink. 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I love my Chris Christensen brushes (slicker and wood pin) and other products. No question.

So far I haven't bought a buttercomb from them, but may. There's another comb from I think maybe Japan that is a bit more interesting to me.

But as much as I love my CC products, and I absolutely do, my Madan pin brush is so essential to grooming my little guy (and comfortably so) that I have to rush in to say please do not fail to consider this wonderful Taiwan-based company. They have brushes from super soft (the one I have, and it performs amazingly for me) to harder.

So I would budget for several companies really. After all, with Poodles we are sometimes trying for one thing and other times another, and once in a while just getting through a bath and blow/brush/comb out so we can get on to the next important thing .


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I also have a buttercomb brush made overseas. At akc nationals I talked to the CC rep who tried to sell me their $50 comb but I didn't go for it because it was just a comb with longer and wider teeth. I went to another booth and asked if their $15 buttercomb was any different from the $50 and they laughed and said no so I purchased a even cheaper one off Amazon with extra long teeth for $10. It had a ton of reviews by standard poodle owners and all 5 stars. Here is my takeaway the cheap one is just as good because the teeth on combs don't break as easily whereas a slicker brush is much more specialized and doesn't always last. The cheap slicker brush vs CC slicker is really like night and day


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

Has anyone tried the CC Big G slicker brush?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

PixieSis said:


> Has anyone tried the CC Big G slicker brush?




I have! I kinda wish I got that one instead of the big K because it has more teeth and cost the same. I just didn't know about it until I already purchased the big k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Just adding that my soft Madan is more of a finishing brush than earlier in the process, when I use other brushes. My comb does a great job with fluffing and checking for little knots, but the Madan really fluffs up his jacket for trimming and before leaving home for outings.


----------



## MargotandMom (Jan 22, 2017)

Lori G said:


> Love my Chris Christensen brushes! I have the oval 27mm, and the small (by not round) slicker. Being new to poodles this is all I've used so can't compare to other brands. I had read several reviews and threads here about brushes before we got our pup and so many people said they'd started with a different/cheaper brush then switched to CC so I decided I'd just start there. LOL They are spendy but those who had them commented that they last for years so I figured it would amortize out. Beside, Opie deserves the best!


US TOO!!! i LOVEEE THE CC brushes and butter combs and also I use their shampoo and conditioner, they have different varieties ... completely worth the price imo... we used them in the past with our previous dog (not with us anymore) and so he passed them down to miss margot!!!


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

I have finally decided to buy the Chris Christensen Big G slicker but now I'm not sure which size to get. I will use it on Jamie who is a standard. It comes in medium and large.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

PixieSis said:


> I have finally decided to buy the Chris Christensen Big G slicker but now I'm not sure which size to get. I will use it on Jamie who is a standard. It comes in medium and large.




I got the large for Lucky who turned out smaller than I expected. I thought lucky was gonna be 70lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

Jamie is 45 lb and I was thinking the medium would be good but wanted to ask to see what others think.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I would go with the medium if it is not $60. Lucky is about 50 lbs and the large is handy but I also have a small slicker brush for his head.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Just wanted to chime in here and say that I just purchased a CC big G coral slicker a couple days ago in preparation for my puppy (who hasn't even been conceived yet, hahaha) but the reason I bought now is because there is a great deal going on! I got the Slicker plus bottles of ice on ice and white on white for under $57 total shipped. Not sure if this forum has rules against posting deal scenarios but if anyone wants to know where I got it and how to get it cheap you can message me  I am deal obsessed and love to share when I find one.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I really like my Cc buttercomb over the other cheap combs out there. I have two since I lost one and then missed it after using cheaper combs so I got a second one. The second one has a fine tooth side which I like to use for ears. Of course once I bought my second comb the original showed up:2in1:.

I haven't gotten a nice slicker though. This is the current one I am using 
https://www.amazon.com/Coastal-Pet-...&qid=1489669026&sr=1-36&keywords=Safari+brush

Is it really worth it to get a cc slicker? Which is better their slicker or pin?


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

snow0160 said:


> I would go with the medium if it is not $60. Lucky is about 50 lbs and the large is handy but I also have a small slicker brush for his head.


Thank you so much for the photo. It helps to see them side by side.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Since getting Lucky, I might have gone overboard on grooming supplies but one good thing is that I have tools for every occasion I can think of. I even found my old $15 train case from target for my makeup. Honestly, sometimes it might be cheaper and better to get human grooming tools for your pup. This works really well to hold all the brushes of all kinds.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks Snow for the great picture! That case looks wonderful for holding everything! I will be looking for the same (or similar) soon!


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

I have an easier time justifying the expense for the girls than for myself!


----------



## allysbff (Mar 17, 2017)

That's a cost-effective idea Snow, it seems like you have purchased a lot of beauty products before. :beauty:


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

PixieSis said:


> I have finally decided to buy the Chris Christensen Big G slicker but now I'm not sure which size to get. I will use it on Jamie who is a standard. It comes in medium and large.


I own all sizes and sell them. The medium is slightly curved and seems to grab coat more. So if you have very thick coated poodle it will pull more unless they are fully brushed/ fluff dried already. Most popular are the large in black or coral ( coral has more pins) the brush below is med size.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

